# Best Used 7 Seater 4X4 for 15K ?



## RedTop (16 Oct 2008)

Looking for recommendations for the best 7 seater 4X4 for 15K Euro. I have 5 kids plus all the gear that goes with them, so the only practical vehicle to haul them around safely is a large 4x4. 

Toyotal Landcruiser most reliable but I get stung with 1,491 Road Tax due to 3.0 Litre engine. I don't see the logic in this really. 

The same High Road Tax applies to Nissan Patrol. Nice motor though.

Not too keen on Landrover Discovery due to Reliability issue. Road Tax a bit lower though at 899 Euro.

Nissan Pathfinder looks like a great choice but they are still too expensive. The cheapest non-commercial one on Carzone is about 25K.  Lower Road Tax at 899 Euro, similar to Discovery. 

Any suggestions ?


----------



## tosullivan (16 Oct 2008)

X-Trail 2.2Diesel


----------



## Frank (16 Oct 2008)

once all 7 seats are up there is very little room for anything in the back of any of these.

Xtrail is smaller again.

What about a a van base mini bus like some of the taxis use. You can get most of them with 2.0 or 2.5 diesels not as harsh on the road tax.

Not as much street cred though.


----------



## RedTop (17 Oct 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.  
Unfortunately Nissan X-Trail has only 5 seats but Nissan are talking about releasing a version of the Quasqui with 7 seats soon.  
I don't really fancy myself driving a 9 to 12 seater taxi-bus, but the thought has crossed my mind. Necessity makes you do things you would normally not dream of.


----------



## Ceist Beag (17 Oct 2008)

Surely a large 7 seater (not 4x4) would represent better value, something like a Galaxy or Alhambra? 4x4 just means add a large markup to the price imo!


----------



## aircobra19 (17 Oct 2008)

Ceist Beag said:


> Surely a large 7 seater (not 4x4) would represent better value, something like a Galaxy or Alhambra? 4x4 just means add a large markup to the price imo!



I don't think any of those are going to have much of a boot with the 7 seats up. Of course you could always remove a seat. You don't really need a 4x4 though. They often have less room than a normal 7 seater. A Touran is another option.


----------



## Ancutza (17 Oct 2008)

I've got a Nissan Pathfinder with 7 seats and I can tell you that with the last row of seats up the boot is pretty small.  You've got room for a baby-walker (in the folded position) and 3 or 4 good-sized holdalls.  After that the load extends above the height of the seats and poses a danger under heavy braking.  If you've got more gear than that then you will need to have a roof box.


----------



## aircobra19 (17 Oct 2008)

Reaching a roof box on a tall 4x4 vs a low MPV...


----------



## RS2K (18 Oct 2008)

Full size mpv - Galaxy, 807, Esapce will seat 7 and still have some room for luggage.

Smaller ones - Zafira, Picasso, or stretched Cashcow won't.


----------



## carrielou (18 Oct 2008)

I have 5 children so I have no choice but to drive a 7 seater, none of them ever want to stay home .  Had a hyundai trajet and decided to change this year.  I searched the market and I ended up with a Hyundai Trajet.  Its the only one with the full 7 adult size seats, 7 x 3 point seat belt and the only one with a bit of room in the boot.  I searched the market high and low, checked out the grand voyager and treble the cost and still ended up with the trajet.  Event the fantastic Toyota Landcruiser, the back seats are just in the boot.  I find it brill, have 2 baby seats and still lots room for 11 yr old twins and a 15 yr old teenager and of course my OH who is 6'2".  Cant wait for a few of them to grow up though and get back to my CAR!


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Oct 2008)

RS2K said:


> Full size mpv - Galaxy, 807, Esapce will seat 7 and still have some room for luggage.
> 
> Smaller ones - Zafira, Picasso, or stretched Cashcow won't.


 
The Galaxy doesn't have much of a boot with 7 seats, despite being full size.


----------



## davrac (18 Oct 2008)

Dont knock the Discovery, my wife has one and we have had a coule of issues that were not expensive to resolve, and it is to be expected in a 5yo vehicle.

When we were looking for the vehicle we looked at all the options, and the Discovery covered them all.  7 seats with the 2 boot or occasional seats folding away into a recess, therefore giving to a very large boot.  also the 2 boot/occasional seats are individual were most of the other 7 seater 4x4 have bench seat (2 small seats on the bench), so its all or nothing, on the disco you can let out one of the boot/occasional, and still have a large area in the boot for all the stuff/crap we need to carry around.

I have to admit, I was sceptable about buying the discovery for the same reasins you have outlined, but they are not as bad as that.

We are into horses and the discovery is one of 3 vehicle rated to pull 3 tonnes, but its engine is 500cc less than the other 2.

the Landcruiser and the Partrol are massive compared to the discovery, and not suitalbe to all drivers, the Discovery in the other hand is narrower and shorter.

 We moved away from a VW caravelle, miss some of the space, massive inside, massive boot (and I mean massive), we have the 2.4 non turbo, but you can get it isn a 1.9TDi and now a 2.5TDi, this is also worth a look.

The Discovery ticked all the boxes for us and we are well happy with our 03 Discovery TD% face lift model). and you should get a 04 for under 15k

PS, it does off road very well, were the other vehicle are more of a Urban Kerb bouncer.

Hope this helps
davrac


----------



## 5xmum (15 Mar 2011)

*4x4 van?*

Hi, I also have 5 children and know your dilemma. Have you thought about a Mitsubishi Delica 4x4 7 or 8 seater van. Here in Australia it is a Japanse import as we normally only get the Starwagon that is 2wheel drive. It also comes as a diesel.


----------



## 7seats (15 Mar 2011)

Same situation for me, went with The Santa Fe :7 seats, 2.2L Diesel and I love it! (hence my moniker)


----------



## 7seats (15 Mar 2011)

although given that this thread is from 2008, its possible that you have made your mind up by now


----------



## PyritePete (15 Mar 2011)

anybody try the Mitsubishi Outlander?  Its a 5+2 arrangement...


----------

